
Performance Comparison: Java vs. Node - dak1
https://www.tandemseven.com/blog/performance-java-vs-node/
======
humbleMouse
Another article that wants to compare io blocking java code with non blocking
node code. What a farce of a comparison. I wonder if the author has heard of
Spring's React framework that abstracts servlet code into non blocking code.

